# fish



## Guest (Jan 1, 2009)

for two fish (moor and one of the same size)
what size tank do i need? in ltr's?


----------



## pugsley Adams (Dec 30, 2008)

To be honest it would depend upon what type of fish, and so on. I would start out with a 10-20 gallon tank and have 4! :thumbup1:


----------



## shortbackandsides (Aug 28, 2008)

I would say at least 15 biorbs are nice,we have a 60 litre one with one fantail,and 8 danios in,they have a light unit and air tube running through the middle,they are more like a lamp than a tank you can get a smaller 30 litre size and a couple of different styles.the filter is built in the air tube to


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2009)

thanks 
i cant work with gallons as i get confused 
but i was looking at a 21 ltr tank to start off with and see how i went..
i want to do it right rather than jump in, but i need to go out and have a good look really


----------



## pugsley Adams (Dec 30, 2008)

n-a-t-a-s-h-a said:


> thanks
> i cant work with gallons as i get confused
> but i was looking at a 21 ltr tank to start off with and see how i went..
> i want to do it right rather than jump in, but i need to go out and have a good look really


better to just go for it, you well save in the long run, trust me!


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2009)

hmm i might do... eek what to doo!!! if the oh goes halfs with me i can afford a bigger one, where is a good place in the UK to get them from?


----------



## Phil (Apr 17, 2008)

Hello, the simple answer is ...the bigger the tank the better! I suppose it depends also on a number of factors...the size of the fish you are buying...how often you intending on cleaning the tank...your level/type of filtration...how many live plants you have (that are goldfish friendly and can absorb nitrates once the nitrogen cycle has worked through after ca. 7 weeks). Also be aware that rectangular tanks are better than tanks like biorbs because they have a greater surface area for oxygenation of water. Also whatever you buy never clean your filters in tapwater and never overfeed your fish (as much as than can consume in a couple of minutes without leaving flakes to float to the bottom). Hope this helps and good look:thumbup: As to where you get good tanks from...the best tank I have had to date is the aquaone (check out their website). It depends on your tank budget though!

re:"...better to just go for it, you well save in the long run, trust me!" 
That is completely wrong...saving in the long run...yes if you want to keep fish for 2 weeks before they die from ammonia/nitrite poisoning and then you can disgard your short term buy!


----------



## pugsley Adams (Dec 30, 2008)

I had this one for you, and I hope that you like it,hugs!
http://i299.photobucket.com/albums/mm287/purple_gargoyle/254e6f86.gif


----------



## magpie (Jan 3, 2009)

n-a-t-a-s-h-a said:


> i was looking at a 21 ltr tank to start off with and see how i went


Please don't buy a 21 ltr tank! That's nowhere near big enough for a pair of fancy goldfish - they need around 40 ltrs *each*, which means you need a bare minimum of 80 ltrs for two of them. I know it sounds like alot, but goldfish grow big and they grow big fast!

If you don't want to spend too much, Clear Seal tanks are pretty inexpensive. You don't get stuff like a filter or lighting with it, but I got a 90 ltr one for £30 from pets @ home.


----------

